# Recommend a Screw Gun?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

agrikk said:


> I'm building a deck in the back yard that will have 2"x6" Trex for the deck surface.
> 
> Can someone recommend to me a screw gun that'll drive a 3" screw through the Trex into the pressure treated wood below?
> 
> I've heard about QuikDrive, but don't know what model to get or what other brands are out there...


Just about all the big brand manufacturer make a 'deck' screw gun.

We have 2 Dewalt Deck screw guns that we are very happy with. They are about 7 years old and still work great. 

TIP: If you decide to use a manual feeding deck gun....you should 'tap' the screw into the wood with a hammer - to drive the tip into the deck material. 
This allows the screw to be driven in without the initial 'fight', that people so often have, in trying to get the screw 'started'.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

If you want a good cordless driver that will drive the 3" screws, a Makita 12v impact driver is my suggestion. I have 2 of them and they work great.


----------



## agrikk (May 10, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> If you want a good cordless driver that will drive the 3" screws, a Makita 12v impact driver is my suggestion. I have 2 of them and they work great.


Can you provide me with a make/model #


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Makita cordless impact driver. 
Model 6980FDWDE
Just google Makita Impact Driver


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Our guys really like our Senco DS-300AC's. We have quite a few decks on them and the still work like new. The guys can screw almost as fast as they could nail with a nailgun. They say it saves their backs a knees. Heres a link, I see them on e-bay occasionally.

Eddie

http://www.senco.com/con_rem/ViewTool.aspx?toolid=172


----------

